# Sony 30mm f/3.5 Macro on the Nex-7 Sample pics



## jason324 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got a bunch of sample pics with 100% crops and all the exif info for each image all layed out nice  












http://sonyalphalab.com/2012/01/son...mm-f3-5-macro-lens-sample-photos-w-100-crops/


Best,
Jay


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 28, 2012)

Jay, I get a 404/Not found error when I click on that link. What up with that?


----------



## jason324 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jeremy Z said:


> Jay, I get a 404/Not found error when I click on that link. What up with that?



Really sorry Jeremy. All fixed. When in doubt just head to the main site and the newer articles are always on top


----------

